# Average size for a yearling b&w



## Jocierk (Jul 29, 2015)

I bought my b&w back in March and it was sold as a yearling. What would you guys say is an average length for a healthy yearling tegu? I don't know if mine is a male of female yet. 

I honestly don't care how big he/she ends up I am just curious to see if I can get an idea of whats "normal".

Thanks!


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 1, 2015)

my two are 26" and 32" and the 32 inch one is actually younger by 3 months. they all grow at different paces.


----------



## travistodd91 (Aug 3, 2015)

SamBobCat said:


> my two are 26" and 32" and the 32 inch one is actually younger by 3 months. they all grow at different paces.


Very true I have a female that is 26" and only five months she's a freak !


----------

